# Allan J. Coleman Company



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Good day, Gents.

I just wanted to drop by and introduce myself. I'm Kirk with Allan J. Coleman Company. I've received a lot of calls from members of this forum and I just wanted to thank everyone for your loyal business.

We aren't the type of Company to get on here and root for business but I did want to provide an avenue for people to be able to contact me besides calling Coleman. Feel free to reach me here or by my e-mail if you have any questions.

A big thanks to SewerRat and Gear Junkie for everything! Thanks guys!

Kirk Cole
[email protected]
773-728-2400


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

You guys are awesome. Just bought 11 grand in cameras from you (Pro Drain). Great customer service.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Kirk, welcome to the Plumbing Zone.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Just bought a new Ridgid camera & monitor... plan on stopping in tomorrow for a locator, and two new cable rodders and a few jet nozzels!

Great prices, great people to work with. Fantastic service.

Kirk the guy who fixes your cameras is really great.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome. I'm going to be in the Chicago area around August of this year, I have to drop by and check the store out everybody else in the Chicago area, give me a shout going on a trip for my wife so I'm not gonna have anything to do for three days, Sewerratz, you needs one free labor? I could be your helper for the day


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Will said:


> Welcome. I'm going to be in the Chicago area around August of this year, I have to drop by and check the store out everybody else in the Chicago area, give me a shout going on a trip for my wife so I'm not gonna have anything to do for three days, Sewerratz, you needs one free labor? I could be your helper for the day


Will, let's get beers.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard, I also just ordered a camera and cs6.

Also met you at the wwett show.

Thanks for everything.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Kirk! Thanks for all the eel stuff you've helped me with. I have some very happy customers thanks to you guys.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Will, let's get beers.


1.5 hours south of the Windy City. Shop always has a fridge full


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*two thumbs up for Kirk and Allen J Coleman Co.*

Welcome to the forum Kirk. Another satisfied customer from clear across the country.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome, glad you're here

I need new cable for a general rt66, what do you guys sell?


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

This is great cause they mention you guys in every post lol.
I have ordered through you guys already, can we get pricing through pm?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> Welcome. I'm going to be in the Chicago area around August of this year, I have to drop by and check the store out everybody else in the Chicago area, give me a shout going on a trip for my wife so I'm not gonna have anything to do for three days, Sewerratz, you needs one free labor? I could be your helper for the day


Give me a call when you are in town. I can give you the unguided tour.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome welcome. I ordered all my eel gear from you guys a few years ago. Great customer service


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to the Z!

Thanks for the great service over the years.
John Johnson
Water Works Plumbing, OKC


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

You won't find better costumer service.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

stecar said:


> This is great cause they mention you guys in every post lol.
> I have ordered through you guys already, can we get pricing through pm?


 You can shoot me an email which would be a lot easier. This way I could also provide you with a written quote. [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Welcome, glad you're here
> 
> I need new cable for a general rt66, what do you guys sell?


 I will have to get in the back and find out. We recently just moved a bunch of stuff around and my General cables are buried. I typically sell more Ridgid C-8s and C-10 than General 7.5R8 and 15R10. The 15R10 are becoming a popular cable. I should have some of those in stock and I know a have a load of 15R10P, the proflex cables. Guys seem to love those also.

Give me a call in the office or shoot me an e-mail. [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow....no snide comments from anyone about posting an intro? Wow Kirk.....feel special my friend.....this has never happened before......I mean never.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I will have to get in the back and find out. We recently just moved a bunch of stuff around and my General cables are buried. I typically sell more Ridgid C-8s and C-10 than General 7.5R8 and 15R10. The 15R10 are becoming a popular cable. I should have some of those in stock and I know a have a load of 15R10P, the proflex cables. Guys seem to love those also.
> 
> Give me a call in the office or shoot me an e-mail. [email protected]
> 
> Thanks.


The 15R10P cable works really well when dealing with buildup on the bottom because it just sits on the bottom of the pipe. Also works great for your last cable out the pipe. But it's really heavy....4 in a cable carrier is manageable.


----------

